# Ariens Chute Deflector



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,
Anyone watching the Bills game yesterday saw some moisture filled snow. I live about 1 mile from where the Bills play football. Anyway, at halftime I went out to tackle some of this snow with my Toro 2000 and it did admiral job clearing about 6 inches of snow and I returned to the game. During the evening, we got hit again and in the morning we had about another 10 - 12 inches. So, I pulled out my Ariens ST1028, model #94086 (picked it up over the summer) for the first time and it responded very well as I knew it would. This blower has the 6 blade impeller and I add the my own version of the Clarence mod to 3 of the 6 blades. No bogging down of any kind, machine spit everything out, forcefully.
My question is the deflector on the very top of the chute make the snow come out about 90 - 100 degrees deflection (estimate) I cannot adjust the deflector to straighten out more because it is hitting the chute (see photo). I could take it off or try to drill some other holes in chute to reposition the chute. Just wondering what anyone thinks about this.
Tim


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I incorporated this chute on my 1971 Ariens and when I tried using it's remote deflector, I did not see any blocking from the deflector with the chute angle all the way up. You might just be getting what the chute allows.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not familiar with your machine, but the curve in the chute appears to carry through the deflector curve. I think this is correct so the snow keeps contact with the chute and deflector to stay in a compact form. If you change the deflector angle by pulling it further up on the chute the snow will separate at the top of the chute and tend to disperse which is not a good thing.

My chute and deflector does have a higher trajectory so it may throw farther. But in my urban area distance is not as important as direction control such as your chute assembly gives you (better than mine). If your machine does not throw as far as you want then you may be able to fit a different chute assembly. 

Good luck.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Town said:


> I am not familiar with your machine, but the curve in the chute appears to carry through the deflector curve. I think this is correct so the snow keeps contact with the chute and deflector to stay in a compact form. If you change the deflector angle by pulling it further up on the chute the snow will separate at the top of the chute and tend to disperse which is not a good thing.
> 
> My chute and deflector does have a higher trajectory so it may throw farther. But in my urban area distance is not as important as direction control such as your chute assembly gives you (better than mine). If your machine does not throw as far as you want then you may be able to fit a different chute assembly.
> 
> Good luck.


Town thanks for your response. Distance seems somewhat limited do to that little angle of deflection at the top. I have a Craftsman 10 Hp. in the garage as a backup, that chute (similar in size) can launch the snow when I adjust the chute in the straight up position. Its not a real problem but I feel the chute deflector is almost hindering its ability to throw it a little further.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> I incorporated this chute on my 1971 Ariens and when I tried using it's remote deflector, I did not see any blocking from the deflector with the chute angle all the way up. You might just be getting what the chute allows.


Thanks Kielbasa I might have to fiddle with it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can cut with a jigsaw along the bottom making it wider so when it comes down it's higher off the edge so the front will come up higher. You can make it even wider or shorter! but it will entail moving the direction connection.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Sure...

Try this... 

With the deflector all of the way up, take a thin...piece of wood maybe about a foot long or maybe less... put it up against the top end of the inside of the chute, then slide it up to the edge of the deflector and see if it touches, if it does, then the deflector is blocking some of your throw, but if it is not touching the deflector, you are getting what the chute is allowing. 



aldfam4 said:


> Thanks Kielbasa I might have to fiddle with it.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I think I understand what you are saying....



JLawrence08648 said:


> You can cut with a jigsaw along the bottom making it wider so when it comes down it's higher off the edge so the front will come up higher. You can make it even wider or shorter! but it will entail moving the direction connection.


----------

